# Basso Fast Cross cyclocross bike



## hartley1

I am considering buying a Basso CX bike. I've tried to contact the only US distributor(Texas) about potential service & warranty issues and have not gotten any reply. I've tried the contact number in Italy but that came back undeliverable. Does anyone know anything about quality of these bikes?

I am aware of Basso bikes years ago when they were Columbus tubing but have not seen them around in the states for awhile. Looking for anyone who knows anything or who has a source for me. Thx


----------

